# Do you know why Dust collectors are called Dust collectors?



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

My best guess is because they collect dust. I know that is obvious, but realize, they are not called sawdust collectors. If your system collects sawdust, I believe that to be a secondary benefit. An impotant one be it, but secondary nonetheless. Thoughts?


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

If you put the hose in the wrong hole the fireworks ensue !


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tilaran said:


> If you put the hose in the wrong hole the fireworks ensue !
> Epic Cinnamon Challenge Fail - YouTube


They should take up woodworking for a hobby.:laughing:


















.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Gives new meaning to the old saying "dumb blonde". :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The same collectors are used in other work, not just woodwork. Leather, plastics, rubber, any material that is machined or hand tooled and dust is created.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I liked the bikini.

G


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Hammer1 said:


> The same collectors are used in other work, not just woodwork. Leather, plastics, rubber, any material that is machined or hand tooled and dust is created.



You will often see very large ones on grain handling operations, we had some (when I had a day job) that collected corrugated dust, and another set that captured plastic dust. We didn't machine the stuff, just handling it in a packaging operation created enough dust to be problem.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

You have just made a case for a separator in the air stream just before the DC. (Thien, cyclone, trash can, etc.)


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I personally have one, I am commenting more on the expectations of newbies questioning the concept of dust control. Sawdust control is best experienced with jointers and planers in my experieince. Thoughts?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

wisardd1 said:


> I personally have one, I am commenting more on the expectations of newbies questioning the concept of dust control. Sawdust control is best experienced with jointers and planers in my experieince. Thoughts?


The minimum DC should be directed to sanding operations. In the extreme, I can sweep the larger shavings/particles from the planer, jointer and drill press a whole lot easier than I can the sanding dust.

My mother used to label anything that sat around in the house unused a "dust collector". :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wisardd1 said:


> I personally have one, I am commenting more on the expectations of newbies questioning the concept of dust control. Sawdust control is best experienced with jointers and planers in my experieince. Thoughts?


Dust control is a general term IMO. Jointers and planers make chips along with a fine dust. A good DC system will extract what it can, and should separate the heavier particles from the lighter ones. 

The "bag" types do that quite well considering. The lower bags collect the heavier material, while the light stuff gets carried around in the upper bag, and eventually falls to a lower bag. Most air cleaners/air exchangers that are ceiling mountable are only efficient (if you can call it efficiency) to a certain degree. When machining is done, and the DC has run, and the air exchanger is finally turned off, there is still an amount of airborne "dust" that exists. The larger the working space, the less efficient the system becomes.


















.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

wisardd1 said:


> I personally have one, I am commenting more on the expectations of newbies questioning the concept of dust control. Sawdust control is best experienced with jointers and planers in my experieince. Thoughts?



Complete disagreement with that statement. If you have any power sanders (stationary, like a drum sander) that is where DC is best experienced, and that's also where the better DC systems earn their keep. Collecting the larger chips is easier, requiring less air flow. Getting the finest dust requires huge air movement, and then very fine separation to keep it contained.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I think a dust collector is an item that affords a person something to do when there are no projects to be done. I have had mine for 3 years or so and between projects I am always tweeking hook ups to be more efficient. As far as I can see this is a never ending proposition. After all perfection is the goal.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Major yes on the stationaries. I wasn't ruling them out at all.


----------

